# De Rosa HF Dual?



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

*HF dual price?*

Does an1 know what the price will be of the new Hf Dual?


----------



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

dealex said:


> Does an1 know what the price will be of the new Hf Dual?



They're listed @ $3,100. Check out www.racycles.com. The new Dual looks sweet but it's pretty expensive for a non-custom alu/carbon frame. Nice surprise to see the Avant for $2,200. Hopefully it will give the Pinarello F-whatever some competition - they are probably manufactured at the same factory in Taiwan!


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

My closest De Rosa dealer has new Dual HF frame priced at € 2000.
Dual HF with Campagnolo Record is € 5400 and with Chorus € 4700.
New Avant frame is € 1550.


----------



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Firefly55 (Sep 25, 2005)

Where in Europe is your dealer SMOKVA and do they do internet trading? I would be grateful if you could provide details - (see your posts on de Rosa news all the time - keep it up !!)


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I live in Croatia but the closest dealer is in Slovenia, and they don't do internet traiding.
Their web site is:
Web-company.si
For your orientation
100 € = 24.000 SIT (slovenian tolar)
10.000 SIT = 42 €

The dealer above is the main and official one for Slovenia, but I actualy bought my DeRosa in the other shop. They get DeRosa bikes through the dealer above and offer slightley better prices...they work on smaller profit.
maraton.si


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Similar prices can be found in Italy Cicli Ambrosini


----------

